
Leap Motion CTO live demos Orion at SFVR #12 - corysama
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfk78-GV-gc
======
melling
From what I've been reading on Reddit, the Leap Motion finally works.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/leapmotion](https://www.reddit.com/r/leapmotion)

Until this software release, everyone had pretty much given up on it

------
corysama
I've tried the new Orion drivers on my Leap at home. It's a very big
improvement. Still not rock-solid. But, quite impressive for a software
update.

